# Best low cost tune?



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Base trifecta tune. No frills and they charge for any updates. But that’s part of the low entry cost.






2011--2015 Chevrolet Cruze / 2016 Cruze Limited - 1.4L Turbo - Advantage


TRIFECTA presents: Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011--2016 Cruze Limited Calibration (December 2015 Update) Specific power increases of up to +51 ft-lbs and +44 WHP peak to a completely stock Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T. The TRIFECTA powertrain recalibration for the Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T blends class...



www.trifectaperformance.com


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I dont know if it has changed but there was only 100 difference between base tune and elite. If you dont plan on upgrades beyond whatever you currently have then yeah I guess base would be the way to go. I think you can upgrade for the 100 more later but you'd have to check their site to confirm it.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Base trifecta tune. No frills and they charge for any updates. But that’s part of the low entry cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mr_Pat said:


> I dont know if it has changed but there was only 100 difference between base tune and elite. If you dont plan on upgrades beyond whatever you currently have then yeah I guess base would be the way to go. I think you can upgrade for the 100 more later but you'd have to check their site to confirm it.


Okay, so if I were to do upgrades to the vehicle after getting the tune, would I have to get a new tune done? And would I have to pay once more?
EDIT: It's looking like my other modifications should be done BEFORE getting my tune, but I was told to do the tune first then the other parts after.. what order??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

btempyy said:


> Okay, so if I were to do upgrades to the vehicle after getting the tune, would I have to get a new tune done? And would I have to pay once more?
> EDIT: It's looking like my other modifications should be done BEFORE getting my tune, but I was told to do the tune first then the other parts after.. what order??


You really need to get your car in good running order first. If you do any mods or add a tune, you are just asking for more issues compounded on top of the many you are having right now. Spend your money on the important things first. You want to skip primary and secondary schooling and jump right in to college. For most of us that spells disaster.

Do a thorough once over of the vehicle. start with the engine, first by cleaning it completely. As the days go by, look for the leaks. Fix them. Next get it in good running order. Buy a cheap code reader to keep track of what is going on with the engine and the many systems in the vehicle.

Change all of your fluids next

Next look at the brakes. No sense being able to do 100mph if you cannot stop.

Next tires,

next suspension

etc


Once you get that far, come back for a better response to your tune/mod wish lists.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

If you have mechanical issues then definitely fix them first. If you think your going to do upgrades like a bigger turbo or anything that would have a significant impact on the car I would recommend the elite tune. 1 time charge and they will update your tune according to new mods. All depends on what you plan on doing with the car. On a side note if you have a bunch of mechanical issues and do a tune and they notice the issues they may refuse to do any further tune work until you fix the issues as those issues affect performance..


----------



## gringoo27 (Jun 19, 2021)

btempyy said:


> Looking for certain tunes. Wanting the most cost effective that doesn’t compromise on tune quality, as I am working in a very tight budget. Thanks in advance!


Hey there! Trifecta offers 2 tiers of calibrations for your 2014 Cruze 1.4t. The Advantage option is more 'wallet friendly' at $298 and offers a one time calibration. This includes the flash loading cable and software along with your vehicle specific calibration. This option is best if you plan on keeping the car stock. Then you have the Elite option, which is an excellent choice for only $100 more over Advantage. The Elite tier allows custom calibration requests, datalogging to troubleshoot and support for any aftermarket parts that may require calibration updates. Please let us know how we can help you decide further!


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

To take full advantage of your tune you will want a quality intake and catless downpipe. That's an additional $500+ in parts. New spark plugs are also a must. Like said above quality brakes and tires are always mod #1 if you care about your car and your life. I had a great experience with ZZPerformance remote tuning my car. We went back and forth 7 or 8 times getting it just right. Can't be happier with the difference in the car. Also you must run 91 octane with a tune, so if you are on a serious budget, this may change your mind, but I see you are in Iowa where gas is always cheap.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

72chevman said:


> Also you must run 91 octane with a tune, so if you are on a serious budget, this may change your mind, but I see you are in Iowa where gas is always cheap.


I honestly already would run 91. The only difference is I have to go about 8-10 mins over to another town to get it _(not a big deal, honestly)_. And after taking a trip out of state - yeah, I appreciate our prices more now.


72chevman said:


> To take full advantage of your tune you will want a quality intake and catless downpipe.


The issue with the catless downpipe is.. my dad. He says I *have *to keep the cat, but I at least plan to do the ZZP catback.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

btempyy said:


> I honestly already would run 91. The only difference is I have to go about 8-10 mins over to another town to get it _(not a big deal, honestly)_. And after taking a trip out of state - yeah, I appreciate our prices more now.
> 
> The issue with the catless downpipe is.. my dad. He says I *have *to keep the cat, but I at least plan to do the ZZP catback.


Luckily you are, the Cruze has two of em


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Luckily you are, the Cruze has two of em


Ooh.. sneaky


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

And even if you cant remove the front one my experience was pretty dang good even with it on the car.. stock plus turn was a whole different car in my opinion.


----------

